

Man faces five years for 'God does not exist' Facebook post - Slimy
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/man-faces-five-years-for-8216god-does-not-exist-facebook-post/7796

======
bdfh42
What I don't understand about deists (of every variety) is why they don't
leave it to their all seeing all knowing deity to sort out those who don't
believe in them...

But of course they can't because nothing happens because ...

